# 4 stroke maintance



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

changing the oil/impeller/fuel water sep/zincs/filter/plugs/thermo is all extremely easy. You can find kits online and youtube directions. I saved a ton doing my own maintenance. I can't see buying a new motor to avoid regular maintenance as being cost efficient lol. Trust me the service is pretty simple to do yourself.

What motor do u have and year? I can maybe help you find a video on how to do it all.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

camp said:


> Please tell the truth. Do you do 100-300 hr. service? Do You pay for it? IS it worth the cost? Is it worth the cost of "summerizing a motor"? Just trying to find out if I am being scammed. From my experience it might be cheaper to just buy a new motor every few years. I'm not saying that I hate salt water but I am starting to hate salt water. I still love my boat...help



Yes as recommended by manufacturer. Even if you have a mechanic do your oil change and impeller you are looking at $250 a year. Not sure of the logic of not servicing a motor. It is very simple to do yourself as well


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

service:

your vehicle,do you service it - oil n filter changes ?

servicing an outboard isn't that difficult,nor is it expensive,if you have it done.
oil n filter changes - including fuel filters
zincs - yes zincs,powehead zinc included
water pump replacement
gear case service
regular greasing of fittings and prop shaft

spraying the powerhead with a good water displacing,corrosion inhibitor - avoid WD40 ! it can and will damage certain electrical components

http://www.corrosionblock.com/

lear research corrosion block spray - can not recommend this product enough


service - not that much to it


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Corrosion block is an excellent product (although it's pricey). I also have a can of Yamashield that has lasted me for awhile and it is a powerhead-specific spray that I put on twice a year.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not doing outboard maintenance because it cost too much is asking for trouble and to get stranded on the water. It's part of owning a boat. Would you not have your tires rotated and balanced on your vehicle and only buy new ones when you have a flat? An outboard will last decades if you take care of it. Youtube has video tutorials for you to do it yourself if yoj want to save some coin.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

One benefit of performing your own service, is that it forces you to become intimate with the inner workings of your motor. The better you understand how your motor works, and what parts do what, the better you will be able to operate and/or troubleshoot your motor.

The first place to learn and understand, is to go to a marine parts webpage that has schematics for your motor, and then go through each page familiarizing yourself with the parts. Its good to focus on the cooling system, electrical system, and lower unit. From there, as others have mentioned, watch youtube videos for each specific service task.

This probably all sounds like overkill, but one day in your long life of boating, knowing your motor will get you out of a Jam out on teh water...almost guaranteed. What were we talking about?...oh yeah perform your own service.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

predacious said:


> service:
> 
> your vehicle,do you service it - oil n filter changes ?
> 
> ...


Predacious, I started this thread a while back and never really got a satisfactory answer.
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/corrosion-block-vs-wd40.4301/

Can I spray Corrosion Block at will under the cowl? Or only on metal components???


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Megalops said:


> Predacious, I started this thread a while back and never really got a satisfactory answer.
> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/corrosion-block-vs-wd40.4301/
> 
> Can I spray Corrosion Block at will under the cowl? Or only on metal components???




corrosion block - it can be sprayed at will

2 products i'm aware of,that actually neutralize corrosion / salt

corrosion block spray

crc 656


wd40 - it's useless,it actually does more harm than good


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks brother!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I've always changed my own engine oil and done most of my own repairs that didn't involve computer hook up to my vehicles so I'm pretty sure on my new zuke 60 im going to do my own maintenance. I feel like as long as you keep records and receipts it's not only the most cost effective way to keep it going but also the only way you'll know that everything gets done correctly. Nobody will care for your stuff like you will.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Megalops said:


> Predacious, I started this thread a while back and never really got a satisfactory answer.
> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/corrosion-block-vs-wd40.4301/
> 
> Can I spray Corrosion Block at will under the cowl? Or only on metal components???


CorrosionX in the red can is outstanding and you can spray everything under the cowling. Do this once every couple of months and your motor will stay looking like new.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks man!


----------

